# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα Ανάπτυξης Λογισμικού

## Capvar

Όταν κάποιοι ασχολούνται με κάτι νέο, συνήθως δεν έχουν τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία γι' αυτή τη δουλειά... αναγκάζονται λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιούν εργαλεία γενικότερης χρήσης, ενώ η καταστάσεις απαιτούν κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο... αυτή η ομάδα θα ασχοληθεί με την ανάπτυξη των κατάλληλων εργαλείων τα οποία θα βοηθήσουν στην καλύτερη εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου. Αν και καλό θα ήταν τα άτομα που θα θελήσουν να ασχοληθούν με τη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα να γνωρίζουν από προγραμματισμό, δε θα πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε άτομα τα οποία δε γνωρίζουν μεν, αλλά έχουν πολλές και καλές ιδέες για λογισμικό.

Projects με τα οποία μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε:
Ανάπτυξη μιας εφαρμογής μεταφοράς αρχείων ,η οποία θα συνδιάζει τα πλεονεκτήματα πολλών από τις υπάρχουσες και θα έχει εξελιγμένες δυνατότητες messaging, ομαδοποίησης αρχείων και bandwidth management
Ανάπτυξη του δικού μας monitoring tool το οποίο δε θα χρειάζεται κεντρικό setup (Θα το στήνει ο καθένας μόνος του και θα αναπτύσσεται μόνο του από κόμβο σε κόμβο)

Όσοι επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν ή να προτείνουν κάποια ιδέα για λογισμικό ας μιλήσουν  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Εγω είμαι μέσα. Επιπλέον ιδέα είναι SOCKS 5 proxy grid (που να χρισιμοποιεί περισότερες απο μία internet gateways και να 'προσθέτει' το bandwidth.

----------


## JS

Εννοείται οτι ότι χρειαστείτε μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Σε όποια γλώσσα πλην java/assembly  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chris

> Εννοείται οτι ότι χρειαστείτε μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Σε όποια γλώσσα πλην java/assembly


Assembly? Γιατί όχι ? Ισως σε ένα αιώνα να το έχουμε τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα.. αν και θα πηγαίνει σφαίρα...

Α...και θα ήθελα να σημετάσχω και έγω στο project αν και γνωρίζω μόνο C++ ικανοποιητικά και τώρα μαθαίνω Visual C++ .NET... Αν και δεν ξέρω από προγραμματισμο εφαρμογών δικτύου θα μπορούσα να μάθω..

 ::

----------


## JPG

Την περίμενα πολύ καιρό αυτή την κίνηση.

Η αγαπημένη μου γλώσσα είναι η Java βέβαια, άλλα και σε θέματα C, C++ μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

Πώς ακριβώς θα οργανώνονται τα διάφορα project; Θα πρότεινα να δημιουργηθεί υπό-ενότητα του forum, μέσα στις ομάδες εργασίας ή κάπου αλλού.

Ps: Η ιδέα του proxy grid πολύ καλή μπορώ να πω!!!

----------


## GeoSava

Παιδιά και εγώ μέσα.Το ξέρω οτι είμαι καινούργιος στο AWMN αλλά μπορώ να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ σε θέματα Visual Basic, C, C++ και java (μονο που java μαθαίνω τώρα).

----------


## jamaica

Αν και νεόπας στο AWMN ειμαι κι εγώ μέσα. Από γλώσσες έχω μια σχετική εμπειρία σε Java (περισσότερο ακαδημαϊκη παρά επαγγελματική) και λίγα πράγματα σε C/C++. Διάθεση υπάρχει αρκετή αλλά ο χρόνος είναι κάπως πρόβλημα, λόγω θητείας  ::

----------


## andreas

Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ (VC++ - WinAPI oxi MFC  ::  /VB/asm και άλλες.....)
Να επισημάνω οτι μέχρι τώρα έχω φτιάξει μόνο standalone εφαρμογές, ποτέ δικτυακές.... Άρα θα χρειαστώ κάποιο μικρό χρόνο μέχρι να εξοικειωθώ.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JohnnySar
> 
> Εννοείται οτι ότι χρειαστείτε μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Σε όποια γλώσσα πλην java/assembly   
> 
> 
> Assembly? Γιατί όχι ? Ισως σε ένα αιώνα να το έχουμε τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα.. αν και θα πηγαίνει σφαίρα...


Μπορει να χρειαστεί να γράψουμε μικρά τηήματα του προγράμματος σε asm  ::  
Όχι όλο το πρόγραμμα! (Αν και δεν νομίζω....)

----------


## apostolis

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να βοηθήσω!!

Υπάρχει κάποιο project σε εξέλιξη?

Γνωρίζω java,c++ και ολίγη assembly(αν και νομίζω ότι δε είναι και πολύ απαραίτητη)
Έχω ασχοληθει με online programming σε java οπότε κάτι χρήσιμο μπορούμε να κάνουμε για το awmn!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το πρώτο Project της ομάδας...

Το προγραμματάκι αυτό δημιουργεί με βάσει τις πληροφορίες που του δίνεις τα εξής αρχεία σε ένα debian Linux:

/etc/hostname
/etc/network/interfaces
/etc/network/if.pre-up/wireless (ένα script για να περνάει τα setings στις ασύρματες κάρτες)
/etc/Quagga/zebra.conf, ospfd.conf, ripd,conf, daemons
/etc/snmp/snpmd.conf
/etc/dhcp
/etc/dhcpd.conf

και διάφορα άλλα (κάνει και ένα script για το configuration του mrtg)...

Μέχρι τώρα αυτό δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά αλλά σίγουρα θέλει ανάπτυξη.

Επισυνάπτεται το node configurator v1.0 είναι γραμμένο σε perl και αρχικά πρέπει να βεβαιωθούμε οτι το configuration Που κάνει είναι σωστό κι αν δεν είναι να το εμπλουτίσουμε.

TODO
-------

α) Να γίνει καλύτερη υποστίριξη για pcmcia καρτες (να δημιουργεί και τα αρχεία network.opts και wireless.opts).

β) Να γίνει ένα καλύτερο interface αρχικά με εργαλεία του στυλ Dialog και αργότερα κάτι ποιό custom.

γ) Να μπορεί να ελενξει αν αυτά που παίρνει είναι σωστά (αν π.χ. αντί για IP του γράψουμε κάτι άσχετο να το καταλάβει ή αν η IP π.χ. του router που έβαλε δεν ανοίκει στο subnet να του το λέει ).

δ) Να δμιουργεί και κανόνες firewall. και δυνατότητα ρύθμησης VPN Tunell.

ε) Να αποκτίσει web interface.

Αυτό το ριμάδι πρέπει να γίνει καλό για να το δώσουμε στα παιδιά της ομάδας router distro, οπότε όσοι πιστοί προσελθετε.

----------


## andreas

Ποιος ειναι ο συντονιστης της ομαδας?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν είχε συντονιστή δεν θα είχε μίνει τόσο πίσω, αναλαμβάνω εγώ μιάς και είχα την πρωτοβούλία μέχρι νεοτέρας (να γίνει ψηφοφωρία κλπ).

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ενδιαφέρεται κανένας ή θα το κλείσουμε το μαγαζί ?

----------


## Capvar

Mick αυτό που ζητάς χρειάζεται:
1) Γνώσεις Linux
2) Γνώσεις Perl (αυτή μου είχες πει στην πίτα)
Μπορεί και άλλα...

Που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να το αναλάβει/συμμετάσχει ο καθένας... παρά μόνο να πει την γνώμη του ή να κάνει την επικοδομητική κριτική του αφού κάποιος υλοποιήσει κάτι...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι στην προηγούμενη σελίδα γράψαν αρκετοί οτι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν ακόμα και σε C++  ::  δεν νομίζω η perl να είναι πρόβλημμα ούτε το Linux....

----------


## jason

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι στην προηγούμενη σελίδα γράψαν αρκετοί οτι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν ακόμα και σε C++  δεν νομίζω η perl να είναι πρόβλημμα ούτε το Linux....


Γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα project στο http://www.sourceforge.net ?

 ::

----------


## andreas

To προβλημα ειναι μαλλον οτι δεν ξερουμε να τα κανουμε αυτα σε λινουξ.... Αν τα ξεραμε δεν ειναι δυσκολο να φτιαξουμε οτιδηποτε για αυτα μετα....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ανοίξτε το βρε το ριμάδι να το δείτε, δεν νομίζω να δυσκολευτείτε να καταλάβετε τι κάνει ή πώς το κάνει. Αν θέλετε να κάνουμε ένα meeting να οργανωθούμε...

----------


## paravoid

> Είδα το scriptaki σου MickFlemm.
> Πολύ ωραίο! Αρκεί να βάλεις και την παρακάτω ρουτίνα, και θα γίνει τέλειο πιστεύω.
> ...


Και για να μη νομίζετε ότι ο jason έκανε και κάτι χρήσιμο εδώ μέσα, το παραπάνω είναι copy/paste από το script debtakeover.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Δεν φτιαχνουμε ενα καναλι στo irc.awmn να συναντιομαστε και να μιλαμε?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ελάτε καλύτερα στο #[email protected]

----------


## andreas

component "mswinsck.ocx" missing --> Δεν εχουμε ολοι εγκαταστημενοι την VB  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Θα ηταν καλυτερο να βαλεις μεσα οτι λειπει για να βοηθησεις οσους δεν τα εχουν!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πολύ ωραίο το Proggie  ::  

Αν βάλεις και file transfer θα είναι πρώτο!

----------


## koki

Απλά θέλω να επισημάνω το πόσο καλύτερες είναι οι πράξεις από τα λόγια και να δώσω τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια στον Σουηδό, που προτίμησε να συνεισφέρει με όσα ήξερε και μπορούσε παρά να σχολιάζει και να φλυαρεί.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έκανα μερικές αλαγές στο Node Configurator για να φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημμα με τις broadcast διευθύνσεις. Αν τελικά ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να βοηθίσει ας μου πει να βγάλω το source...

----------


## tanaka

> Έκανα μερικές αλαγές στο Node Configurator για να φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημμα με τις broadcast διευθύνσεις. Αν τελικά ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να βοηθίσει ας μου πει να βγάλω το source...


Είμαι νέος χρήστης και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω ασχοληθεί και ιδιαίτερα με το awmn αφού τώρα κάνω τα πρώτα μου βήματα. Αλλά αν μπορούσα να βοηθήσω σε κάτι πολύ ευχαρίστως. Έχω ασχοληθεί περισσότερο με PHP, Java και λίγο C. Βέβαια από ότι είδα το scriptaki (την προηγούμενη έκδοση) είναι σε Perl. Όσο από Linux μόνο τα βασικά. Πάντως αν πιστευεις ότι μπορώ κάπου να βοηθήσω πολύ ευχαρίστως.

----------


## Capvar

Σκέφτομαι την δημιουργία ενός script που θα τρέχει στα dc hub και θα μαζεύει τα search και request των χρηστών (ανώνυμα όπως κάνει η νέα version). Τα στοιχεία που θα συγκεντρώνονται θα χρησιμοποιούνται για να ανακαλύπτουμε δημοφιλή αρχεία και να τα διασπείρουμε σε κεντρικούς κόμβους του AWMN. Παράλληλα θα λειτουργεί και ένα σύστημα ενημέρωσης των χρηστών ώστε να μην προσπαθούν να κατεβάσουν όλοι μαζί ένα δημοφιλές αρχείο από έναν client (χωρίς φυσικά αποτέλεσμα).
Επειδή ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν άτομα με σχετική εμπειρία στα dc scripts και τη vb 6 ας αποκαλυφθούν και ας συνεισφέρουν όσο μπορούν.
Ήδη ξεκίνησα να φτιάχνω ένα toutorial του dc protocol στα ελληνικά το οποίο θα περιέχει και κώδικα για τις δύσκολες περιπτώσεις... δεν είναι δύσκολο ας οργανωθούμε

----------


## andreas

Αν θες μπορω να σου πω τις λεξεις: "xxx" , "p?rn", "di?i" ktl  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Μα το DC++ έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει αυτό που λές, Capvar, είναι το "search spy": Σου δείχνει τι requests γίνονται, χωρίς βέβαια να σου λέει από που...
επιπλέον, όταν κάνεις search ένα αρχείο, σου λέει αν οι χρήστες που το έχουν έχουν και πόσα ελεύερα slots κ.τ.λ.
Ως προς τι λοιπόν αυτό το script?

----------


## Cha0s

> Τα στοιχεία που θα συγκεντρώνονται θα χρησιμοποιούνται για να ανακαλύπτουμε δημοφιλή αρχεία και να τα διασπείρουμε σε κεντρικούς κόμβους του AWMN. Παράλληλα θα λειτουργεί και ένα σύστημα ενημέρωσης των χρηστών ώστε να μην προσπαθούν να κατεβάσουν όλοι μαζί ένα δημοφιλές αρχείο από έναν client (χωρίς φυσικά αποτέλεσμα).

----------


## Capvar

Ε βασικά έγραψα τί θα κάνει. Το search spy το κάνει αλλά μόνο όταν έχει ανοιχτό το dc++. Δεν το κάνει συνέχεια δλδ. Το script θα αυτοματοποιεί τη διαδικασία και θα μεταφέρει τα αρχεία σε κεντρικούς κόμβους

----------


## PaP

Γεια σε όλους,
Θα ήθελα και γω να συμμετάσχω στην ομάδα του development αλλά από καλοκαίρι μιας και τώρα μένω στη Μαδρίτη (erasmus για όσους ξέρουν). Οι γνώσεις μου περιορίζονται σε C/C++ & Java (λίγα πράματα από VB, SQL και λοιπα scripting όπως php). Άποψη μου είναι να προτιμηθεί η Java αφού θέλουμε το πρόγραμμα που θα δημιουργηθεί να απευθύνεται σε όλους τους χρήστες του AWMN όμως δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη πλατφόρμα. Συνεπώς η java είναι ότι πρέπει για εφαρμογές που θα τρέχουν σε Win,Linux, MacOS,*BSD. Βέβαια πιστεύω πώς το ποιο σημαντικό είναι εργαλεία για ρυθμίσεις στο linux. Απο εκεί και πέρα συνεχίζω με την java γιατί παρέχει πολλές ευκολίες στο επίπεδο δικτυακού προγραμματισμού και ευκολία στη δημιουργία γραφικώ διεπαφών υψηλών προδιαγραφών ιδιαίτερα στην επερχόμενη 1.5 με δημιουργία custom look'n'feel. Αυτό το διάστημα στα πλαίσια της εδώ φοιτησής μου αναπτύσω ένα HTTP server σε Java τον οποίο και θα λειτουργώ στον κόμβο μου όταν τον επαναδημιουργήσω. Θα είναι ένας μικρός και έυκολος web server τον οποιο θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί οποιοσδήποτε στο awmn. Από εκεί και πέρα θα ήταν πολύ καλο να φτιάχναμε και μία mini-bootable linux distro που να περιλαμβάνει όλα τα απαραίτητα (το είχαμε σκεφτεί με Hdkiller). Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να αρχίσω να δουλεύω σε κάτι που σκεφτόμουνα το οποιο θα λέγεται AWMeseNger. 
Ηρεμία πρώτα και το καλοκαίρι βλέπουμε

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αφού νομίζεις οτι το ποιό συμαντικό είναι εργαλεία που θα βοηθούν στις ρυθμήσεις στο Linux βοληθα με το node configurator, pm me για λεπτομέρειες...

Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο έχω στο μυαλό μου...

----------


## astrios

Δε ξέρω αν άργησα (με τόσα θέματα στο forum που να προλάβω να τα διαβάσω όλα, συν ότι είμαι και νέος στο "κόλπο" του ασύρματου δικτύου...)

Αν χρειάζεται κάτι να στηθεί σε *Oracle* είμαι στη διάθεση της ομάδας.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραίος astrios, νά 'σαι καλά αλλά έχε υπόψην σου οτι γενικώς προτιμούμε τα open-source προγράμματα, τι λες για MySQL ?

Ρίξε μιά ματιά εδώ, αυτό το project έχει παγώσει αρκετό καιρό τώρα (μίλα με τον paravoid που το ανέλαβε να σου πει την κατάσταση αν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις)...>

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2843

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εάν μπορώ να help σε τίποτα πάνω σε programing πείτε μου. Από γλώσσες γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά C/C++, VB, Java επίσης έχω ασχοληθεί και με VB .net λιγάκι. Εάν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι pm me.... 

Επίσης παίζω αρκετά καλά με OpenGL και assembly αν και δεν νομίζω ότι χρησιμεύει σε κατι που έχει σχέση με το awmn...  ::

----------


## gormir

Γεια σε ολους και απο εμενα ,
ασχολουμε και καιρο με VB , βασεις Δεδομενων ,Sql και θελω και εγω να συμετασχω και να βοηθησω ,αν Και νεος στο AWMN , οσο μπορω σε κανενα Project .

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τι λέτε για κανα meeting ? Ευτυχώς πολοί είναι εκείνοι που ενδιαφέρονται και δουλεύουν πάνω σε χρήσιμα για το δίκτυο προγράμματα όπως το BGP Map ΑWMNdb κλπ, τι λέτε να οργανωθούμε ? Να συζητίσουμε για κάνα cvs repository ? Κάναν FTP ?

Θα έλεγα Παρασκευή απόγευμα αλλά είναι παραμονή Χριστουγένων  ::  οπότε το ξεχνάμε, ίσως την Δευτέρα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα ?

----------


## racer

Εγώ μέσα και δεν έχω πρόβλημα για οποιαδήποτε μέρα/ώρα.

----------


## Cha0s

Αν τελικά κλείσει το γραφείο το 5ήμερο μεταξύ χριστουγέννων και πρωτοχρονιάς είμαι και εγώ μέσα.

Btw δεν είναι AWMNdb πια  :: 

Node Calendar είναι με ενσωματωμένο το σύστημα με τους χάρτες του αρχικού awmndb  ::

----------


## Thodoris_Maroussi

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!
Αν και ακόμα δεν έχω ευτυχήσει να συνδεθώ στο AWMN θα μπορόυσα να ασχοληθώ με το προγραμματιστικό κομμάτι.

----------


## Belibem

> Τι λέτε για κανα meeting ?...
> 
> Θα έλεγα Παρασκευή απόγευμα αλλά είναι παραμονή Χριστουγένων  οπότε το ξεχνάμε, ίσως την Δευτέρα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα ?


Αν δεν έγινε ήδη είμαι και εγώ μέσα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Same Here!

Έχουμε πολλά να πούμε με τον Mick και τον Belibem  ::  :: 

Αλλά να είναι βραδάκι ή ΣαββατοΚύριακο (ότι ώρα νάναι).

----------


## acoul

Τι θα λέγατε σαν μέρος συνάντησης το: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10769&highlight=

----------


## firewalker

Ένα μικρό πρόγραμμα για εύκολα pings σε Visual Basic με ιστορικό και διάγραμμα.

----------


## firewalker

Έκανα μερικές αλλαγές

----------


## firewalker

Δεν μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω σε ip του internet διότι δεν έχω. Μόνο σε ips του AWMN το δοκίμασα.  ::

----------


## angel13

Βλέπω ότι το thread έχει ανοίξει εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Δεν ξέρω αν ακόμα υπάρχει διάθεση (ή ιδέες) για ανάπτυξη λογισμικού.
Έχω ασχοληθεί και με web και με client-server και με system programming. Mπορώ να βοηθήσω σε ότι χρειαστεί!

----------


## fatsoulas

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος αν μπορεί να τσεκάρει αυτό το παλιότερο link 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1716

και να δει αν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι στο προγραμματάκι wlanexpert το οποίο παίζει μόνο για win98. Πόσο εύκολο είναι να παίξει και στα winxp??

----------

